# Pick-up bed rail mount rack?



## Es71 (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a silverardo with the 6.5' bed, which I have been just using moto straps on my handlebars. However I would really like to figure out how to get something mounted on the top of the rails in the bed to hold a Thule Upride, or something similar. That way I could keep my tonneau cover closed, or have the use of my bed. I thought I saw someone making something which would basically mount in the stake pockets. Ideally, I am not looking to have bars going across from one bed rail to another. I swear I have seen such a thing, just can't seem to find it again. It's a new truck, so I am not looking to start drilling and doing crazy modifying.

Anyone figured anything out for this? I have hitch racks as well, but the truck is a bit of a beast with a 6.5' bed and 4 doors already. Having a rack sticking another few feet off the back really has me sticking out of spaces pretty significantly.


----------



## Lic-Niner (Feb 15, 2009)

I made a setup like this with Yakima parts. I started with slide tracks designed for toppers and Jeep hardtops so I can adjust the crossbar placement, and put quick release feet on the rails so the whole assembly can pop off to put large objects in the bed. Then I use rocky mounts brass knuckles carriers to hold the bikes. It can take 4 bikes above the tonneau cover, but I currently only have two carriers on it. It's all custom fit so I had to buy it piece by piece and drill the bed rails to bolt down the tracks. Ram 1500 5.5' bed


----------



## Es71 (Sep 29, 2013)

I am trying to avoid the cross bars if possible. Just looking to attach the rack to the stake pockets some how. I found a picture of what I thinking, but that all I can find.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

Es71 said:


> I am trying to avoid the cross bars if possible. Just looking to attach the rack to the stake pockets some how. I found a picture of what I thinking, but that all I can find.
> View attachment 1199804


From the picture, it looks like that attaches to the underside of the rail and possibly the state as well. I have never seen anything off the shelf that will do that. There are lots of people here in Colorado that have some kind of bracket between the topper and the bed rail. They then mount a bike tray to that bracket. I would be concerned about the lateral motion of the rack and damaging the bed rail.

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I use a single load bar up front so it doesn't block access to tools when I'm working. Rear is drilled through the rail.


----------



## Es71 (Sep 29, 2013)

Shark said:


> View attachment 1200673
> View attachment 1200674
> 
> 
> I use a single load bar up front so it doesn't block access to tools when I'm working. Rear is drilled through the rail.


I hadn't thought about the single load bar. That should work. I found some anchors which may work in the stake pockets for the rear.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

This might be what you're looking for, they have the option to mount using the stake pockets.
The Single Side Truck Rack - Patented Base Rack for Trucks by Marquette Mounts


----------

